# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Was sagt man zu einem Krebspatienten (besser nicht)

## LowRoad

Die Welt der Krebspatienten und Gesunden ist eine grundlegend andere, wo Kommunikation über die Grenzen oft schwer fällt. Für Gesunde ist es offensichtlich nicht nachvollziehbar, wie sich ein Krebspatient fühlt. _"Wie geht es dir"_  die wohl am häufigsten gebrauchte Floskel einer erweiterten Begrüßung. Man erwartet als Standardantwort natürlich _"Gut"_, was für einen Krebspatienten niemals zutreffen kann. Mit Krebspatient meine ich nicht Menschen die vom Krebs höchstwahrscheinlich geheilt sind, sondern solche die eine sichere Todesprognose erhalten haben.

Immer vorausgesetzt man weiß von der Situation des Gesprächspartners, kann man jetzt noch viel mehr falsch machen, wenn man auf die zögerliche Antwort des Krebspatienten _"es geht"_ antwortet:

Kopf hoch, es wird schon besserDu schaffst das, du bist ein KämpferDu siehst aber wirklich gut aus, hast du abgenommen? 

Ist das nicht furchtbar? Was also tun, wenn einem das _"Wie geht es dir"_ so herausgerutscht ist? Immer an die Grundregel bei der Kommunikation mit Krebspatienten denken: *Zuhören, zuhören, zuhören*. Man könnte die Begrüßungsfloskel erweitern: _"Wie geht es dir  heute? Möchtest du darüber reden"_? Das klingt doch schon viel einfühlsamer und erfüllt die Grundregel  Zuhören.

Grundsätzlich sollte man sich immer bewusst sein, dass man in unterschiedlichen Welten lebt. Niemals versuchen als Blinder von der Farbe zu berichten und gute Ratschläge zu geben wie etwa:

Da gibt es doch diese neue Therapie aus den USAIch kenne einen Kollegen, der lebt schon X Jahre mit YAch, jetzt hat sich die ganze Enthaltsamkeit, das gesunde Essen, der Sport usw. nicht gelohntWenn ich Schnupfen habe dann gehe ich immer zu meiner Homöopathin, wäre das nicht auch was für dich?Da gibt es doch diesen Wunderheiler im SchwarzwaldMit Prostatakrebs hast du noch GlückWas sagen denn die Ärzte, wie lange du noch zu leben hast? 

Nun, die Liste ist fast beliebig zu erweitern, viele hier im Forum werden das kennen. Deshalb behält man seine Situation eher für sich, um solchen unbeholfenen Dummheiten zu entgehen. Das sollte man aber auch nicht übertreiben, man braucht schließlich Mitstreiter, auch außerhalb des Forums!

----------


## Georg_

Hallo LowRoad,

da habe ich eine etwas andere Meinung. Wenn mich jemand fragt wie es mir geht, so sage ich "gut" weil ich das die meiste Zeit subjektiv so empfinde. Und wenn mir jemand Ratschläge gibt, so sehe ich das auch positiv, er nimmt ja Anteil an meiner Situation auch wenn die Ratschläge meist nicht hilfreich sind.

Wenn mich jemand fragen sollte, wie lange ich lebe, würde ich zurückfragen: "Und wie lange lebst Du?". Das weiß er genausowenig wie ich. 

Irgendwo habe ich eine Kritik an Studien gelesen, die auf amerikanischen Datenbanken basieren. Da wurde angemerkt, dass wohl irgendwo ein Fehler sein muss, denn in den Studien lebten die Prostatapatienten länger als der Durchschnitt der Bevölkerung. Aber vielleicht ist es doch so.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Natürlich ist jeder Prostatapatient in einer anderen Situation und wird das entsprechend wieder anders sehen.

Georg

----------


## Muggelino

Ich habe verschiedene Arten des Umgangs mit einem Krebskranken kennengelernt:

1. Die Vermeider. Sie sind froh, wenn der Krebs gar nicht erwähnt wird. Falls doch, wechseln sie schnell das Thema. Auf höfliche Nachfragen wie "Und sonst, alles in Ordnung?" mit diesem Unterton von "du weisst schon, was ich meine" hören sie am liebsten ein einfaches "Ja". 
2. Die Verharmloser. "Du wirst bestimmt uralt." "Mein Nachbar hat auch seit 15 Jahren Prostatakrebs, dem geht es prima." "Du siehst doch ganz gesund aus." "PSA von 1,2? Das ist doch fast gar nichts. Hattest du nicht mal einen von 85?" Fast wünscht man ihnen die gleiche Diagnose.
3. Die Dramatisierer. "Oh, wie schrecklich!" "Das tut mir so leid!" "Hast du große Schmerzen?" "Mein Neffe hatte Lungenkrebs, nach 6 Monaten war er tot." Am Ende möchte man sie trösten.
4. Die Witzbolde. "Nun gönn dir mal was. Willst doch die letzten Jahre nicht nur rumkrebsen, oder?" Hahaha.
5. Die Helfer. "Da gibt es einen indianischen Tee, der soll auch Krebs heilen." "Ich hab im Internet eine Klinik in der Schweiz gefunden, da solltest du sofort hinfahren!" Und wenn man ihre Ratschläge nicht befolgt, ist man selbst schuld, wenn man am Krebs verstirbt.

War ich im ersten Jahr dankbar für jeden, mit dem ich darüber reden konnte, so verschweige ich die Krankheit heute am liebsten.
Was nicht immer einfach ist. Ist doch die Frage nach dem Beruf meist die erste. "Rentner? Dafür bist du doch noch zu jung. Erwerbsminderungsrente? Was hast du denn?" "Wieso denn vegane Ernährung? Bist du so tierlieb?"

Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin: vor meiner Diagnose stand ich dem Thema genauso hilflos gegenüber.

Detlef

----------


## Wolfjanz

Die "Vermeider" fahren wohl noch am besten..
Kreisen die Gedanken nur noch um den Krebs, dann bist du im Hamsterrad, die PSA-Psychokeule läßt grüssen.
Ich, für meinen Teil, versuche so wenig wie möglich an die Krankheit zu denken, lebe den Moment und wie Hvielemi zu sagen pflegt: Carpe Diem :Blinzeln: ))
Man könnte noch hinzufügen: "Memento Mori"

Gruss
WJ

----------


## Michi1

Da ich schon 3x in einer Onkologischen Klinik zur AHB und REHA war wurde dort offen mit dem Thema umgegangen. Freunde wissen von meiner Krankheit auch von meiner jetzt verschwundener Inkontinenz aber es wird schon lange nicht mehr davon gesprochen. Es ist alles so wie früher und ich bin wieder überall voll dabei.

----------


## LowRoad

> Ich habe verschiedene Arten des Umgangs mit einem Krebskranken kennengelernt:...


*Hallo Detlef,*
etwas befremdlich für mich war auch der gelegentliche Hinweis auf irgendeinen Urologen, von dem man gehört hätte, der ganz toll sein soll. Ja, so sind die Menschen, nehmen wir es ihnen nicht krumm.

Danke auch, dass Du das Thema getroffen hast und nicht so sehr Deine eigene Heldengeschichte in den Vordergrund gerückt hast. Da gibt es offensichtlich Bedarf, vielleicht starte ich mal einen gesonderten Thread?

----------


## LowRoad

"Das sagen Ärzte und Angehörige und alle, die es gut meinen mit dem Krebspatienten. Doch oft machen sie dem Kranken das Leben so noch schwerer  und das Sterben auch.

Einmal, es ist schon lange her, da habe auch ich diesen Satz gesagt: _'Du musst jetzt kämpfen!'_ Keinen anderen Satz meines Lebens bereue ich so sehr wie diesen.

Dabei ist es ein Allerweltssatz, der an Popularität in all den Jahren seither nichts  eingebüßt hat und gewiss gerade auch heute irgendwo fällt, und das in bester Absicht. Jetzt musst du kämpfen  das ist die reflexartige Antwort der allermeisten Menschen, wenn ihnen ein Freund, Kollege oder naher Verwandter offenbart, dass er Krebs hat. Es ist der Versuch die Todesangst zu verdrängen und stattdessen in die Gegenoffensive überzugehen, wenigstens rhetorisch Krebs und Kampf scheinen sprachlich und gedanklich zusammenzugehören wie Angriff und Verteidigung. Was könnte man dem Patienten auch Besseres zurufen als diesen optimistischen Apell, jetzt bloß nicht den Mut zu verlieren, sondern alle Abwehrkräfte zu mobilisieren und den entschlossenen Kampf gegen die schreckliche Krankheit aufzunehmen? Es klingt so plausibel. Doch nicht alles, was sich richtig anfühlt, ist klug und hilfreich. Tatsächlich ist dieser Satz und der Gedanke, der sich damit verbindet, eine Katastrophe. Er hinterlässt oft eine Schneise der Verwüstung in den Seelen todkranker, leidender und sterbender Menschen. Er vergrößert den Kummer und verschlimmert das Leid. Höchste Zeit für ein Plädoyer gegen die Kampfrhetorik am Krankenbett."

So beginnt ein, wie ich meine, bemerkenswerter Artikel in der FAS vom 29. Oktober 2017, geschrieben von Markus Günther.

Auch ich habe natürlich diese Kriegsanalogie oft und reflexartig gebraucht, denke aber wie Herr Günther heute deutlich anders darüber, denn auch für Krebspatienten sollte das Leben im Vordergrund stehen. Das bedeutet nun nicht, dass man sich der Krankheit fatalistisch hingibt. Wäre es nicht sinnvoller es als Reise zu beschreiben, als Reise durchs Leben, die wir alle gehen, die nun aber eine andere Route einschlägt? Eine Strecke mit mehr Hindernissen, mehr Belastungen, eingeschränkten Möglichkeiten aber auch weiterhin schönen Momenten, die wir genießen sollten?

Markus Günthers Artikel endet dann mit schonungsloser Selbstkritik:

"Es war ein Tag im Frühling, an dem ich den Satz sagte, den ich so sehr bereue: _'Jetzt musst du kämpfen.'_ Schon im Herbst hatten wir Mutter beerdigt. Sie hatte für meine Schlachtrufe keinen Sinn. Große Operationen, Chemotherapie, sie machte alles mit, aber sie sah auch bald, das s ihr Leben zu Ende ging und das angebliche Kämpfen aussichtslos war. Einmal sagte sie: _'Ich will nicht kämpfen. Ich will leben.'_ Dass ich es ihr mit meinem Apell unnötig schwer gemacht habe, dass ich Unmögliches von ihr verlangte obwohl sie das Menschmögliche versucht hatte, habe ich erst viel später verstanden."

----------


## Georg_

Wenn ein Krebspatient in den USA verstirbt, so liest man oft: "he lost the fight against cancer". Aber hatte der Patient überhaupt die Möglichkeit diesen Kampf, wenn man es so bezeichnen will, zu gewinnen? In vielen Fällen ist die Krebstherapie doch nur auf eine Verlängerung des Überlebens gerichtet.

Ich denke auch man sollte die Krebsbehandlung nicht als Kampf sehen. Das Leben nimmt einen anderen Verlauf und wie Konrad sagt: "Carpe diem".

Georg

----------


## Muggelino

Ja, der "Kampf gegen den Krebs", das ist so ein Thema...

Ich  empfinde den Krebs als Feind, der mich vernichten will. Das ruft meinen  Lebenswillen hervor, ich will mein Leben verteidigen, den Feind  besiegen. Das *ist* martialisch, das* ist* Krieg.
Freilich macht das nur Sinn, wenn eine Chance besteht, diesen Kampf zu gewinnen - und sei sie noch so klein.
Gäbe es sie nicht, würde ich mich zurücklehnen und die letzten Jahre geniessen, so gut es geht.
Aber  solange ich es für möglich halte, wieder krebsfrei zu werden, biete ich  alle meine Kräfte auf, um dies zu erreichen. Ich kämpfe um mein Leben.
Meine  Waffen: medizinische Behandlungen, Sport, spezielle Ernährung,  Entspannung, Auseinandersetzung mit dem Tod (und nicht, wie Markus  Günther schreibt, die Verdrängung der Todesangst), Meditation, NEM, und  vor allem: das Leben bewusst geniessen. Kämpfen gehört zum Leben - das  ist für mich überhaupt kein Widerspruch. Jedes Tier, das angegriffen  wird, kämpft (oder flieht).
Kampf ist Ausdruck des Lebenswillens, der Lebenskraft, ist ein Aufbäumen gegen die Hilflosigkeit, die Ohnmacht, die Angst.
Gerade  im Kampf kann man seine Lebendigkeit erfahren, er schärft die Sinne,  mobilisiert Energien. Vor dem Hintergrund eines möglichen Todes leuchtet  das Leben hell auf.
Der eigentliche Kampf findet dabei im Innersten  statt, in der Psyche. Die lebensbejahenden Kräfte gegen die  lebensverneinenden. Lebensfreude gegen Lebensmüdigkeit. Mut gegen Angst.  Die Herausforderung annehmen gegen die Flucht davor.
So empfinde ich es.
Und deshalb würde ich jedem Mut machen wollen, in dem ich den Funken der Lebenslust noch glimmen sehe.

Meiner  alten Mutter im letzten Stadium natürlich nicht. Da geht es nur noch um  das Annehmen des Unabänderlichen. Doch selbst in der Kapitulation kann  ein Sieg stecken: der Sieg über die Angst.

Detlef

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe mich einmal gewundert als mir ein älterer Arbeitskollege nachdem er eine Gehirnblutung überstanden hat gesagt hat: "Du must so leben wie wenn der Tag dein letzter wäre" Also nicht mehr schauen etwas fürs Alter auf die Seite zu legen. Kann ja sein das du nichts mehr davon hast.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Das *ist* martialisch, das* ist* Krieg.
> Freilich macht das nur Sinn, wenn eine Chance besteht, diesen Kampf zu gewinnen - und sei sie noch so klein...


*Detlef,*
das kann ich natürlich auch nachvollziehen und wünsche Dir, dass Du Deinen Kampf erfolgreich führen wirst. Kannst Du Dir dafür nicht auch vorstellen, dass die Perspektive für jemanden, der die Chance nie hatte eine andere sein kann? Was nicht heißen sollte nichts mehr unternehmen als ein genussvolles Leben zu führen! Ich beispielsweise plage mich nun schon 9 Jahre mit einer palliativen Situation (wg. Knochenmetastasen) herum. Für mich ist es mehr Weg als Kampf und gute Ratschläge von Leuten, die diese Situation gar nicht nachvollziehen können ertrage ich mit zunehmender Gelassenheit. Und Angst macht mir diese Situation schon lange nicht mehr.

----------


## Weibsbild

> Ich beispielsweise plage mich nun schon 9 Jahre mit einer palliativen Situation (wg. Knochenmetastasen) herum. Für mich ist es mehr Weg als Kampf und gute Ratschläge von Leuten, die diese Situation gar nicht nachvollziehen können ertrage ich mit zunehmender Gelassenheit. Und Angst macht mir diese Situation schon lange nicht mehr.


Oh je Andi. Darf man erfahren, wie deine Ausgangssituation und und was du bisher mit welchem Erfolg unternommen hast. :-) Leider steht ja nix in deinem Profil.

BG
Christine

----------


## Wolfjanz

@Muggelino
Wenn hier einer kämpft, so ist es Dein Immunsystem, daß diese heroische Aufgabe innehat gemäß dem Naturprinzip: "Fressen und Gefressenwerden"
Und dieses Immunsystem sollte man bestmöglich unterstützen so gut es im Einzelfall wie auch immer geht. 
Und dann ist da noch so ein geflügeltes Wort "Glaube versetzt Berge".. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVB4Jws4-GM
Ansonsten, wie schon gesagt, Kopf frei machen von dieser Krebs-Büberei :Blinzeln: 

Gruss in die Runde
WJ

----------


## Muggelino

> Kannst Du Dir dafür nicht auch vorstellen, dass die Perspektive für jemanden, der die Chance nie hatte eine andere sein kann?


Doch Andi, das kann ich mir vorstellen. Aber: prepare for the unexpected! 
Und kämpfst nicht auch du auf eine Art? Gegen Nebenwirkungen, gegen Schmerzen vielleicht? Für mehr Jahre? Durch das Lesen von Studien? 



> Für mich ist es mehr Weg als Kampf und gute Ratschläge von Leuten, die  diese Situation gar nicht nachvollziehen können ertrage ich mit  zunehmender Gelassenheit. Und Angst macht mir diese Situation schon  lange nicht mehr.


Wissen denn die Leute von deiner Situation? Verstehen sie den Unterschied? Ich komme sehr gut klar mit Leuten, die selbst Krebs hatten. Die wissen sofort, wovon ich spreche.
Bei den anderen heisst es schon manchmal, einem Blinden von Farbe zu erzählen, da hast du recht.
Alles Gute auf deinem Weg!

----------


## Georg_

@Wolf: unser Problem ist leider, dass die Tumorzellen dem Immunsystem entkommen. Man versucht ja jetzt mit den neuen Immuntherapien, dem körpereigenen Immunsystem beizubringen die Tumorzellen wirksam zu bekämpfen. Bis jetzt nur mit Teilerfolgen und erheblichen Nebenwirkungen.

Georg

----------


## Muggelino

> @Muggelino
> Wenn hier einer kämpft, so ist es Dein Immunsystem, daß diese heroische Aufgabe innehat gemäß dem Naturprinzip: "Fressen und Gefressenwerden"
> Und dieses Immunsystem sollte man bestmöglich unterstützen so gut es im Einzelfall wie auch immer geht.


Ja, und das ist auch manchmal ein Kampf. Gegen den inneren Schweinehund, wenn ich viel lieber auf der Couch bleiben als joggen gehen will. Gegen die Versuchung, all die leckeren Sachen zu essen, die meinem Körper aber nicht gut tun würden.
Gegen die Angst vorm nächsten PSA-Test, vor der Zukunft, vor dem Ende. Gegen alle Leute und Dinge, die mir Stress bereiten. Gegen Depression und Hoffnungslosigkeit. Gegen die Macht statistischer Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Gegen die eigene Uninformiertheit aufgrund mangelnden Wissens.
Und der Glaube, der Berge versetzt, will auch erst mal erarbeitet werden. Der wurde mir auch nicht in die Wiege gelegt.

Detlef

----------


## rolando

Hallo zusammen,

Andi hat hier ein sehr interessantes und - wie ich finde - differenziert zu diskutierendes Thema erstellt. 
Mir persönlich sind die Sichtweisen zum Teil mit zuviel Selbstmitleid belegt. Unheilbarer und tödlich endender Prostatakrebs ist keine schöne Perspektive, insbesondere wenn man noch jünger ist, teilweise noch voll im Berufsleben steht und die persönlichen Lebensvorstellungen völlig über den Haufen geworfen werden. Bevor man von der Erkrankung getroffen wird, kann man sich nur schwer in eine solch belastende Situation hineinversetzen. Nachdem es mich selbst getroffen hatte, bekam ich einen neuen Zugang zum Verständnis von lebensbedrohenden - besser existenzbedrohenden - Situationen.

Ich glaube, es gibt viele existentielle Notlagen, sei es eine Erkrankung, ein Unfall oder auch ein sozialer Niedergang, bei denen man als "Außenstehender" verunsichert ist und nicht so richtig weiß, wie am besten mit einem Betroffenen zu kommunizieren sei. Dafür gibt es auch kein Patentrezept, denn jeder Leidtragende tickt anders. Das Spektrum der Verarbeitung eines "Supergau" hat viele Ausprägungen (von - bis): absolute Verdrängung - ständiges Befassen, überzogener Optimismus/Euphorie  - völliger Pessimismus/Apathie, Hyperaktivität/Aktionismus - Inaktivität/Lethargie,  erhöhtes Mitteilungsbedürfnis - Ablehnung von Kommunikation,  übersteigerter Drang nach sozialen Kontakten - soziale Isolation, ...,.
Resultierend hieraus, dürfte es schwierig sein, die Frage nach "Was sagt man einem Krebspatienten (besser nicht)?" zu beantworten, denn je nachdem wie ein Betroffener seine existenzielle Bedrohung gerade individuell verarbeitet, können die an ihn gerichteten Worte eines "Außenstehenden" hilfreich oder aber auch total daneben sein. 

Aus einem Bauchgefühl dieser Erkenntnis heraus entspringt dann wohl auch die unverfängliche oberflächlich erscheinende Frage an einen Schwerkranken bzw. vom Schicksal Gebeutelten - "Wie geht es dir?".
Je nach darauf folgender Antwort, versucht der "Außensehende" die Lage einzuschätzen und mit ihm ins Gespräch zu kommen oder eben auch nicht.

Natürlich sind Äußerungen/Fragen wie "Kopf hoch!", "Wie geht's dir?", "Du schaffst das schon!", "Ach bist du arm dran!", "Du darfst dich nicht aufgeben!", "Da mußt du durch!" zum Teil auch reine und situativ unangebrachte Floskeln.

Ich finde es allerdings  für einen "Außenstehenden" nicht immer ganz so einfach, die richtigen Worte im Umgang mit Menschen in einer lebensbedrohlichen/existenzbedrohenden Ausgangslage zu finden. Ich sage dies aus der Perspektive eines selbst Betroffenen heraus, der in der Zwischenzeit das Management seiner Lebenssituation gelernt hat und eben auch erkannt hat, in Abhängigkeit von Schmerzen, Nebenwirkungen und sonstigen Beinträchtigungen, nicht jeden Tag/jede Woche/jeden Monat gleich zu empfinden/zu denken/zu handeln. Insofern nehme ich es meinen Freunden/Bekannten und auch anderen Leuten nicht krumm, wenn sie - aus meiner jeweiligen situativen Wahrnehmung -  mit ungeeigneten Ratschlägen, floskelhaften Äußerungen und oder einfach unpassenden Worten an mich herantreten. Auch wenn jemand die Straßenseite wechselt oder so tut, als würde er mich nicht bemerken/erkennen, nur um nicht mit mir reden zu müssen, habe ich dafür in der Zwischenzeit Verständnis - die Leute handeln wohl so aus einer eigenen Unsicherheit heraus.

"Kämpfen" im Sinne von 'das Beste aus der verbleibenden Lebenszeit zu machen', würde ich jedem empfehlen.
Ansonsten, ein bisschen weniger männliche Larmonyanz täte uns schwerbetroffenen PCa'lern gut, es gibt durchaus noch viele andere Lebenssituation, die ähnlich - oder sogar noch mehr - bedrohlich und beklagenswert erscheinen.

Klar ist es nicht schön aus dem Munde eines Anderen empathielose unpassende Sätze zu hören, der Weltuntergang sollte dies jedoch nicht sein und gelegentlich trifft man ja auch auf Menschen die den richtigen Ton treffen.

Roland

----------


## Michi1

Ich möchte nur einmal wissen ob einer diese Floskeln schon mal selbst gehört hat. Das kann doch höchstens sein wenn man selber vor anderen jammert, oder. Bei mir ist die Op 2,5 Jahre her auch eine Bestrahlung hatte ich schon meine Bekannten wissen das alle, aber irgend eine solche Bemerkung habe ich noch nie gehört. Aus welchen Büchern habt ihr das ?

----------


## Heribert

Wir alle wissen, dass es zum höflichen Ton gehört, "wie gehts" zu fragen, wenn man einen Bekannten schon eine Weile nicht mehr gesehen hat. Nur wenige fangen dann das Jammern an, wenn es ihnen mal nicht so gut geht. Üblich ist dann aber zu sagen:"Mir gehts gut und bei Dir so hoffe ich, ist auch alles im grünen Bereich."
Nur wenige nehmen solche "Höflichkeitsfloskeln" zum Anlass ihre Krankengeschichte breit zu treten. - Das gibts aber auch. - Allerdings würde ich mich dann nicht wundern mit den oben genannten Ratschlägen bombardiert zu werden. Solche Nachteile sollte man eben inkauf nehmen, wenn man seine Erkrankung öffentlich macht.

----------


## rolando

> Ich möchte nur einmal wissen ob einer diese Floskeln schon mal selbst gehört hat. Das kann doch höchstens sein wenn man selber vor anderen jammert, oder. Bei mir ist die Op 2,5 Jahre her auch eine Bestrahlung hatte ich schon meine Bekannten wissen das alle, aber irgend eine solche Bemerkung habe ich noch nie gehört. Aus welchen Büchern habt ihr das ?


Lieber Michi,

in deiner Welt scheint es viele Themen und Probleme die hier diskutiert werden nicht zu geben, d.h. aber noch lange nicht, dass sie nicht existieren.

Gruß Roland

----------


## Michi1

Vielleich mach ich mir nicht soviel Gedanken wie andere. Machen kann man sowieo nicht viel. Man muß damit Leben und das mache ich so wie immer. Zur Zeit gibt es keinen Unterschied.

----------


## Muggelino

> Vielleich mach ich mir nicht soviel Gedanken wie andere.


Den Eindruck hab ich schon lange :-).

Die Reaktionen, die ich erwähnt habe, kamen im Jahr nach der Diagnose, und sie kamen teils von engen Verwandten, teils von Freunden. In meiner Familie gab es bis dahin noch keine Krebserkrankungen, niemand wusste damit umzugehen. Und ich war nach Diagnose, OP, Bestrahlung etc. sicherlich etwas überempfindlich, hatte ich doch einiges durchgemacht.
Natürlich gab es auch positive Reaktionen, die mir weiterhalfen. Überraschend war, wer wie reagierte. Mein "bester Freund" war völlig hilflos, er vermied das Thema und brachte den Spruch mit dem "Rumkrebsen", sollte mich wohl erheitern.
Meine Exfrau, die in Belgien lebt und selbst mal Verdacht auf Hirntumor hatte, war mir per Email eine große Hilfe, gab Mut, Rat und seelische Unterstützung. Ihr bin ich heut noch dankbar dafür.

Heute sehe ich das alles gelassener und kann auch blöde Reaktionen gut wegstecken. 

Detlef

----------


## Michi1

Detlef, da erinnerst mich wieder an etwas. Ich habe ja 1999 auch schon einen Hirntumor der operiert werden musste überstanden. Zwar habe ich Schreiben, Gehen und Autofahren wieder neu erlernen müssen da ich ein halbes Jahr halbseitig gelähmt war aber auch da hab ich mich unterkriegen lassen. Als alles so weit überstanden war und mir nur noch eine halbseitige Gesichtlähmung zurückgeblieben ist habe ich auch alle Möglichkeuten ausgeschöpft die mir wieder einen einigermaßen normalen Gesichtsausdruck zurückgegeben hat. Ging auch nur mit eine "Schönheits OP". Habe dann meine Reissetätigkeit wieder aufgenommen. Vielleich nehme ich deswegen alles lockerer.

----------


## Weibsbild

> Vielleich mach ich mir nicht soviel Gedanken wie andere.


Und genau das finde ich sympathisch. Wenn ich lese, was du schon alles durchgemacht hast und dir dein sonniges Gemüt nicht hast nehmen lassen. Auch das ist ein Weg... und vielleicht nicht der schlechteste! Ich muss jedenfalls immer schmunzeln, wie elegant du die süffisanten Bemerkungen ignorierst.

Ein lieber Gruße
Christine

----------


## LowRoad

> Ich muss jedenfalls immer schmunzeln, wie elegant du die süffisanten Bemerkungen ignorierst.


Du meinst also das dies absichtlich geschieht?

----------


## Michi1

Ich lass mich halt nicht provozieren. Ganz einfach.

----------


## Weibsbild

> Du meinst also das dies absichtlich geschieht?


Ist das wichtig?

----------


## Weibsbild

> Ich lass mich halt nicht provozieren. Ganz einfach.


Und das ist auch gut so. :-)

----------


## rolando

> Ich lass mich halt nicht provozieren. Ganz einfach.


- aber provozierst selbst mit dem Satz: "Aus welchen Büchern habt ihr das?"

Christine hat recht, dein Weg mit Krankheiten umzugehen ist sicherlich nicht die schlechteste Variante. Es gibt aber unzählige andere Methoden einer Krankheitbewältigung. Fortlaufende Kommentare nach dem Motto "Ich weiß überhaupt nicht was ihr habt, ich trink ein oder zwei Weizen, brauch keine Bewegung, die hab ich in meinem Garten,....,". sind für andere Betroffene, die so nicht handeln können oder wollen, wenig hilfreich. 

Nochmals Capeau,  wie du mit deinen durchlittenen Krankheiten umzugehen verstehst.

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## Weibsbild

> - Es gibt aber unzählige andere Methoden einer Krankheitbewältigung. Fortlaufende Kommentare nach dem Motto "Ich weiß überhaupt nicht was ihr habt, ich trink ein oder zwei Weizen, brauch keine Bewegung, die hab ich in meinem Garten,....,". sind für andere Betroffene, die so nicht handeln können oder wollen, wenig hilfreich. 
> 
> Nochmals Capeau,  wie du mit deinen durchlittenen Krankheiten umzugehen verstehst.
> 
> Gruß 
> Roland


Sehe ich auch so. Jeder muss seinen eigenen Weg finden. 

So wie auch jeder die Frage nach dem momentanen Empfinden mit "Wie geht es dir?" anders empfindet. 

BG
Christine

----------


## Hartmut S

"Wie geht es Dir?"

Ich halte es weiterhin so, dass nur der engere Kreis über meine Krankheit  informiert wird.
Dadurch muss ich nicht blöde Antworten einstecken.

Ausnahmen:
-         Wenn ich jemanden helfen kann.
-         Wenn ich einen Vorteil für mich sehe.

Zu Punkt 2: Deswegen hatte ich mich der UNI Kiel zur Verfügung gestellt.
Auch in diesem Forum versuche ich meinen Anonymus Hrtmut S aufrecht zu erhalten.
Nur meine Freunde aus dem Forum kennen meinen richtigen Namen.

Ansonsten halte ich es wie Michi und Christine.
Einfach nur das Leben genießen, solange es noch geht.
Jammern darf ich hier dann später . . .

Sicherlich werden Vorerkrankungen eine Rolle spielen, wie man mit seiner neuen Erkrankung umgeht.
Ob Hirntumor, oder wie bei mir die Fibrose.
Bei diesen Diagnosen wurde bereits mit dem Leben abgeschlossen.
Am Ende sagt man sich, es kann nur besser werden!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Michi1

rolando, Mit meinen Bemerkungen will ich nur aufrütteln. Vielleicht denkt der eine oder andere nicht immer ganz so negativ.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo everybody,

von Anfang an war ich auskunftsfreudig und bereit, vernuenftige oder besser verstaendliche Erklaerungen abzugeben, wenn man mich fragte, wie es mir geht. Inzwischen bekommen auch Insider auf diese Frage den allseits bekannten Spruch: "Am liebsten gut" von mir zu hoeren. Und Maennern erwidere ich schon mal: "Gestern gings auch nicht" und alle wissen, was ich damit ausdruecken will oder wollte. Ansonsten habe ich das Wort kaempfen, was den Tatbestand PCa zu haben, zumindest was mich selbst betraf, nie in den Mund genommen. Von Anfang wollte ich es ohnehin nie wahrhaben, wirklich Prostatakrebs zu haben. Eine gewisse Gelassenheit ob meiner positiven Einstellung zum Leben, hat mir dabei geholfen, bislang eigentlich nie ernsthaft an ein vorzeitiges Ableben wegen PCa gedacht zu haben. Und das sollte hoffentlich auch noch lange Zeit so anhalten.

Beste Gruesse aus einem heute durchweg sonnigen Urlaubsland, wobei ein Ruhestaendler ohnehin fast immer in Urlaub ist.

Harald

----------


## Muggelino

> Von Anfang wollte ich es ohnehin nie wahrhaben, wirklich Prostatakrebs  zu haben. Eine gewisse Gelassenheit ob meiner positiven Einstellung zum  Leben, hat mir dabei geholfen, bislang eigentlich nie ernsthaft an ein  vorzeitiges Ableben wegen PCa gedacht zu haben.


Harald,

mit einem Gleason 7a und T2a N0 M0 wie bei dir besteht auch kein Anlass, an ein vorzeitiges Ableben zu denken.
Wie wäre es dir mit Andis Diagnose ergangen?
Mir scheint, dass hier so mancher Haustierkrebshalter genauso undifferenziert denkt wie die meisten Menschen, die PCa für harmlos halten, weil Onkel Otto damit 90 geworden ist.
Es macht halt auch in der Empfindlichkeit einen Unterschied, ob man mit Ende 60 einen Haustierkrebs bekommt oder mit 51 einen Raubtierkrebs, der schon die Knochen befallen hat.

@ alle, die sich angesprochen fühlen:
Ich möchte euch "Helden der Gelassenheit" hören, wenn die PSA-Werte steil ansteigen und die Therapien knapp werden. Ob dann auch noch die Rede von Selbstmitleid und Larmoyanz ist?

Detlef

----------


## kopro

Hallo Christine,
vor kurzem antwortete mir ein Bekannter auf meine Frage.: Wie geht es dir und deiner Frau ? "*www*" Wir wurschteln weiter! Ist sicher als Antwort
auch geeignet und abgeleitet von "World Wide Web" der Bekannte ist oft im Internet. Was man aus Abkürzungen alles ableiten kann.

Gruss Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

> @ alle, die sich angesprochen fühlen:
> Ich möchte euch "Helden der Gelassenheit" hören, wenn die PSA-Werte steil ansteigen und die Therapien knapp werden. Ob dann auch noch die Rede von Selbstmitleid und Larmoyanz ist?
> Detlef


Zitat Hartmut:


> *Jammern darf ich hier dann später . . .*


Alles gut?

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## alexand

ich weiss natürlich nicht wie es anderen geht,aber mit der diagnose im  februar 2014 hat sich mein leben und vor allem meine einstellung massiv  geändert.

zurst nur noch kurzfristiges denken, wie lange noch etc.

versuch  die sache in den griff zu bekommen mit einer anderen therapie die nicht  den gewünschten erfolg gebracht und schlussendlich eine prostata  sektomie im mai 2016. dazumal habe ich dem tod ins auge geblickt, nicht  meinem eigenen, sondern dem langsamen sterben meiner frau mit  brustkrebsmetasen. elendige sache ihr sterben. schlussendlich ist sie  von uns gegangen am 2.juli 16.

nun, im anschluss an meine op,  hatte ich genau die probleme die nicht wollte. 100% inkontinenz und  teilweise impotenz, so la la halt.
seit februar 2017 habe ich einen künstlichen schliessmuskel der mich grösstenteils trocken hält.

obwohl  ich normal leben kann, arbeite etc viel reise wenns geht, habe ich  trotzdem den eindruck von mir das ich wertlos bin und was einfach ein  wichtiger aspekt ist, sehe ich heute das alles ein ende hat und mir  irgendwie die zeit wegläuft.

meine umwelt weiss das ich krebs  hatte, meine freundin auch, aber das selbstwertgefühl von früher kann  mir keiner zurückgeben. ich bin auch nicht auf mitleid aus. 

das  markandeste ist aber meine einstellung gewissen dingen gegenüber. wo ich  mich früherangepasst haben, sage ich heute, ihr könnt mir a.A. lecken.  interessiert mich einfach nicht mehr.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Harald,
> 
> mit einem Gleason 7a und T2a N0 M0 wie bei dir besteht auch kein Anlass, an ein vorzeitiges Ableben zu denken.
> Wie wäre es dir mit Andis Diagnose ergangen?
> Mir scheint, dass hier so mancher Haustierkrebshalter genauso undifferenziert denkt wie die meisten Menschen, die PCa für harmlos halten, weil Onkel Otto damit 90 geworden ist.
> Es macht halt auch in der Empfindlichkeit einen Unterschied, ob man mit Ende 60 einen Haustierkrebs bekommt oder mit 51 einen Raubtierkrebs, der schon die Knochen befallen hat.
> 
> @ alle, die sich angesprochen fühlen:
> Ich möchte euch "Helden der Gelassenheit" hören, wenn die PSA-Werte steil ansteigen und die Therapien knapp werden. Ob dann auch noch die Rede von Selbstmitleid und Larmoyanz ist?
> ...


Moin Detlef,

Du bringst erstmals in diesen Thread (thread) GS ins Spiel. Den schriftlichen Verdacht auf PCa des damaligen Urologen-Guru Prof. Alken hatte ich dem Papierkorb uebergeben. Erst auf Bitten meiner Frau liess ich in einem anderen Klinikum die Biopsie vornehmen, um danach 2 Jahre lang trotz ueber 17 ng/ml PSA-Wert nichts dagegen zu unternehmen. Sei also versichert, dass auch GS 8 oder 9 mich nicht haette verzweifeln lassen. Deine Gegenueberstellung Harald_1933 und LowRoad (Andi) hinkt aus meiner Sicht. Ich habe mich von Anfang an auskunftsbereit gezeigt, wenn man mich nach dem bestaetigten Prostatakrebs und meinen Aktivitaeten befragte.

Sehr viel spaeter, als ich durch den Besuch der SHG-Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar schon mehr um das Geschehen PCa wusste, ging ich auch gern ins Detail auf Rueckfragen. Haustierkrebs oder Raubtierkrebs sollte mittlerweile als abgedroschen gelten. Zu viele Imponderabilien um das Krebsgeschehen herum, verhindern oder belasten klare oder zuversichtliche Aussagen. Ich habe mich schlicht damit abgefunden, dass es auch bei mir noch einmal zu einem behandlungsbeduerftigen Rezidiv kommen koennte.

Inzwischen geniesse ich das Leben und Du, lieber Detlef, solltest mir das nicht verargen.

Gruss Harald

P.S.: Weil es ja nun darum geht, was man einem an PCa erkrankten Mann besser nicht z. B. troestend sagen solte, so seid versichert, von mir kaemen keine verschwafelten Beruhigungspillen, sondern sachliche um Aufklaerung bemuehte Worte.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Weil es ja nun darum geht, was man einem an PCa erkrankten Mann besser nicht 
> z. B. troestend sagen solte, so seid versichert, von mir kaemen keine verschwafelten 
> Beruhigungspillen, sondern sachliche um Aufklaerung bemuehte Worte.


Lieber Harald
Es freut mich, dass Du in diesem Punkt gelernt hast.

Mir bei bekanntem GS9 mit Metastasen bis zum Hals und kurzer PSA-Verdoppelungszeit,
also einem "Raubtier", ein 15-jähriges Überleben zu profezeien, ging damals schon eher
 in Richtung einer "verschwafelten Beruhigungspille".
Immerhin hab mit innovativen Therapien das Raubtier am Ausbruch aus dem Zwinger
hindern können und dadurch bereits die Hälfte dieses Zeitraumes geschafft, 
was ich selbst damals nicht erwartet hatte. 

Generell sind solche Kreuzchen im Kalender wenig hilfreich, egal, ob man sie selbst eintrage, 
ob sie von Doktoren oder interessierten Laien kommen,
und ob sie pessimistisch oder optimistisch gesetzt werden.


Mit einem Gruss aus den nasskalt-stürmischen Voralpen 
an deinen fernen, wohl sonnig-warmen Strand ohne ü-Puenktchen.

Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Konrad,

in Sachen PCa habe ich in der Tat sehr viel dazu gelernt, aber auch meine damalige Meinung zu Deiner 15-jaehrigen Ueberlebenschance war damals durchaus begruendet. Hatte ich doch einen Arzt aus dem Bekanntenkreis mit einem PSA  von ueber 6000 ng/ml, dem die Aerzte nur noch 4 Wochen einraeumten und der noch, nachdem sein Sohn ihn aus dem Klinikum abgeholt hatte, noch ueber 10 Jahre am Tegernsee verbrachte. Das war wohl Anlass, auch Dir eine solche Zeitspanne in Aussicht zu stellen, und ich freue mich, dass Du schon auf dem Weg dahin bist, diese Zeitspanne moeglicherweise zu uebertreffen. Ob hilfreich oder nicht; auf jeden Fall moechte ich vermeiden, dass es das Geschmaeckle von unausgegorener Wichtigtuerei bekommt. Man sollte es eher meinem Optimismus zugutehalten.

Nasskalt und stuermisch ist weniger gut, aber der Schnnee wird nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen. In Bentota war eben 29 Grad bei strahlendem Sonnenschein, und morgen gehts nach Mirissa, aber nicht zum whalewatching, sondern Urlauber aus Ludwigshafen dort besuchen.

Gruss Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Nasskalt und stuermisch ist weniger gut, aber der Schnnee wird nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen.


Lieber Harald

Du zeigst dich ja gut informiert über die Kaltfronten auf unserem Kontinent.
Es ist richtig, der Schnee kam zusammen mit einem Temperatursturz um 10°
etwa eine Stunde nach meinem letzten Beitrag, und nun herrscht das übliche
Chaos. Ich werde wohl die Zahnradbahn nehmen statt das Auto, um heute
ins Spital zu gelangen für die Blutentnahme samt später anschliessender 
Konsultation, bei der ich dann den neuen PSA-Wert erfahre. 

Dir weiterhin angenehm warme Tage auf Ceylon.

Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

Womit wir auf der OFF-Topic Skala wieder mal 100% erreicht haben  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hvielemi

'tschunldigung, lieber Andy,
aber das On-Topic-Thema, das mit dem gestrigen Schneesturm verbunden war,
ist abgeschlossen. Das wollte ich eigentlich ausdrücken durch meine selektive 
Antwort.

Konrad,
 grad geschockt von einem extremen PSA-Anstieg und dem
Angebot aus Heidelberg, dagegen mit PSMA-Ac221 vorzugehen.
Willkommen in der Vorhölle, ruft mir da jemand zu ...

Konrad

----------

